# But....but.....but.....PLEASE!



## DeadCricket (Nov 12, 2011)

So far I have been ok with not being able to have exotics. I understand both sides of the argument and gain much pleasure from our native species. So many more wonderful natives to get before I even need to think about looking elsewhere.

This however, has changed my tune a little..... Its only little, we have plenty of natural predators that would happily gulp up any ferals.... Or even, just let me have one, I swear to you that I will care for it its whole life.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2lGun...onesia-like-avatar.php%3Fsmid%3DFBTRH-FBS-ART


----------



## ajandj (Nov 12, 2011)

awww how cute..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 12, 2011)

They are pretty awesome I have to say!


----------



## lizardloco (Nov 12, 2011)

These are awesome!
I saw them once on a doco.
I like how they said, 'we could only catch the females laying eggs, while the male soared over head'...


----------



## james.5 (Nov 12, 2011)

they are pretty cool


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 12, 2011)

they look like tiny frillies that have the fril in the wrong spot lol


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 12, 2011)

absolutely amazing


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, you win. I now want an exotic. That fella is just bloody awesome!


----------



## Carnelian (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW....What an awesome looking little critter.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 12, 2011)

that is so awesome! i can just picture the awesome enclosure you could make for them =D


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 12, 2011)

I pictured a large aviary with HEAPS of them, walking in to feed them from a bowl in the middle of the enclosure and just watching them all burst into flight from every corner.

Then again, I have a pretty wild imagination


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 12, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> I pictured a large aviary with HEAPS of them, walking in to feed them from a bowl in the middle of the enclosure and just watching them all burst into flight from every corner.
> 
> Then again, I have a pretty wild imagination



haha thats exactly what i pictured! kind of like what birds do =] i wish they breathed fire...


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 12, 2011)

Imagine line breeding them across generations of your family for size..... I mean, I generally don't like to mess with the beauty of nature too much.... But a real dragon.... I'm not sure I could resist


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 12, 2011)

Make a Skyrim enclosure, awesome.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 12, 2011)

its just line breeding though, weve being doing it for a very long time! and the out come would be amazing... im not sure how the flying would work with a greater increase in size though =/


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 12, 2011)

Flying is basically just a direct correlation between wing size + propulsion vs mass.... I'm sure we could work it out. 


I own all ' wild' form snakes as I think they are beautiful just how they were intended to be, don't get me wrong, some hypo's and albinos are gorgeous (i saw a picture of a hypo scrubbie the other day and was blown away) but I don't think I could resist the opportunity to have a real dragon


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 12, 2011)

simpsons did it! 

Very cute


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 12, 2011)

There are many species of flying dragons. They are nice, interesting but boring in captivity. To have them gliding you would need enormous enclosure, they can glide over 10m easily. In smaller enclosures, they just walk and climb like any other lizard - boring!
By the way, in the next issue of Reptiles Australasia is a feature by well-known photographer and author Tim Laman on flying species of Borneo - some great shots!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 12, 2011)

albinos are a wild form just not as common and natural selection plays a big part in their rarity... not too sure about hypos =/

i need to learn the physics of bird flight for my zoology exam in an hour! =S 

the simpsons are always right =]


----------



## mattyg (Nov 12, 2011)

looks like a bird and dragon got busy lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 12, 2011)

I would keep them in whatever enclosure was neccisary.... Trust me.... No point in doubting the fact lol

Flight physics are actually really easy.

Flight = acceleration + lift 

Different wing shapes have different lift at different speeds. The wings of birds are amazing! Different feathers basically individually controlled for different effects!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah i had to know what the different wing shapes and types did... it didnt come up anyway =D

but i did actually talk about this lizard with my bird evolution theory!


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey good stuff 

Birds just aren't quite the same though.


----------



## balto462 (Nov 13, 2011)

they are the best thing i've seen


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Nov 13, 2011)

praying that the cute little things fly over from indonesia and breed here......


----------

